# what brand of laundry detergent do you use for cloth diapers?



## nursingmom (Nov 24, 2001)

Is it gentle, yet tough enough to get rid of all the stains?


----------



## LacieD (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm using Purex F&C at the moment, and it's been fine. I think I'm going to either try making my own when I run out, though, or just buy some Crunchy Clean on Etsy (it's the same formula as homemade, but you can get it scented).


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

When I first started CD'ing I used 7th Gen. Then I switched to Charlie's b/c I found out that 7th Gen had citrus oils in it that would cause CD's to repel.

So I used Charlie's for a long time but I have hard water so ended up getting bad build up.

Now I've switched to Soap nuts in the last couple of weeks. I like them.

None of the detergents/soaps I've ever used have gotten rid of all the stains. Using RLR laundry treatment occasionally has helped brighten the diapers and lighten stains. I'm not too worried about the stains though b/c the kids are just going to keep pooping on them.


----------



## jennyfah (Jul 20, 2006)

nak

Country Save. One box lasts about two months at our house. It's great stuff!


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

Charlies. i cant use anything else on any of our landry. it cleans well, rinses clean and smells fresh, cause its unscented.
i am probably Charlies biggest fan


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Purex free and clear. I've had no issues with my dipes and as for stains, I do have occasional stains, but they don't stress me out.


----------



## not_telling (Mar 31, 2008)

We have a newborn and have only washed our diapers twice so far. We are using Trader Joe's ...Next to Godliness detergent, which was recommended by the person who led the cloth diaper workshop we attended. I don't think every stain has come out, but we don't have a clothesline yet, so can't take advantage of the sun's natural bleaching power.


----------



## japonica (May 26, 2005)

Nature Clean All Natural Laundry Powder...seems to work OK...as for stains, we get them but just sun them out.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

For now we use Purex F&C. It works well enough. I'd like to switch to something more natural,but this is all our budget allows right now.

For stains, I try to sun them on the weekends. Seems to work fine.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

I use the homemade laundry soap. fels-naptha, washing soda, borax, and a little bit of sun oxygen cleaner. And a dash of vinegar in the fabric softener cup.
Works great on cotton diapers like prefolds and flats. It is a very hard working soap, right now I only have 1 diaper with a stain and that was from ds eating to many blue berries. I'm thinking the next wash and the stain will be gone.
It leaves the diapers soft, and smelling so fresh and clean.


----------



## Rogelito's Mommy (Mar 13, 2008)

Charlies. It cleans great. I use it on everything.


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

I use this recipe:
1 55 oz. box Arm & Hammer Super Washing Soda
1/2 cup Mule Team Borax
2 Cups Oxygen Cleaner-She recommends Sun ($5 @ Dollar General)
1/2 cup Simple Green
1/2 cup Calgon Water Softening Powder

It comes from this website:
http://diaperdivas.proboards57.com/i...y&thread=48888
I hope its okay to link to another forum, because I didn't want to quote without giving the link. Copyright and all that jazz.

Anyhow, I have a frontloader and used to use Purex F&C on dipes (We use it on everything as we have sensitive skin here) and I was getting horrible stink issues. I tried EVERYTHING. Everything. to combat it. I mixed up this detergent and I have had nothing but sweet smelling laundry. (No scent, just smells clean.) I had a bunch of AIO BumGenius that I had quit using and was only using pockets because of the stink and now because of this detergent I am back to using some AIOs. The OPs chemist friend suggested doing a run of RLR on Hot, but I never got around to that, yet, and it still works. Love it.


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Regular purex. Have seen too many articles on avoiding the F&Cs. No issues yet.


----------



## aris99 (Oct 24, 2005)

Bac-out, salt and soapnuts!!!

NOTHING will remove all stains (short of using bleach or the sun's bleaching power). As long as your dipes come out of the dryer smelling clean, they are!!


----------



## ssj77 (Apr 13, 2006)

Country Save is my personal favorite. I agree with the pp that nothing gets all stains except sun or bleach, but in terms of getting diapers clean without buildup, Country Save is amazing! It also works VERY well on my husband's work clothes which are quite disgusting as he manages a catfish farm and comes home reeking of dead fish! lol!

Sultana


----------



## mama2004 (Nov 14, 2007)

We just switched to Country Save as Charlie's was not working for us, and the CS has been a really good choice for us. My dh gets into some nasty messes at work, too, (though no competition with catfish) and his clothes and ds's diapers both come out in great shape.


----------



## likeniceweather (Dec 27, 2007)

Melapower for diapers and everything. And we wash only with cold water for everything as well. It works great!


----------



## bettymamma (Aug 19, 2008)

I have heard good things about almost all of the detergents listed by members.

From my extensive reading (so much info out there!)....
I hear the best reviews on :

Charlies - although I hear it can react badly with hard water and some babies have had severe reactions from it

Allens Naturally - This one I heard the most positive comments on...this is the one I decided upon.

Bac Out for stains - Great for stains...HOWEVER, important to use only for pre treat/soak, then you MUST wash with HOT water and do a rinse...otherwise the enzymes can cause a nasty rash.

And of course....vinegar and baking soda always rock for everything.

The biggest piece of advice I have gotten is to avoid regular detergents as they will cause repelling on dipes...then you will have to strip them. But some moms use them and do ok.

Good luck! Let me know what works for you! I will do the same!


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Nellie's All Natural Laundry Soda works great especially with my front loader


----------



## GreenFlower (Aug 16, 2007)

not trying to hijack the thread or anything, but I'm getting back into CDing and can't remember what detergent I used to use with DC#1s CDs. Our family is quite sensitive to perfumes and dyes, so I'm trying to find something without that to wash teh CDs in that will, obviuosly, be effective. Only problem is I'm getting terrified at the prices I'm seeing on some of the recommended detergents for washing CDs! With those prices I'll have a hard time justifying that CDs are cost effective...a big reason for us using them!

So what detergents are fragrance free, work well, and are inexpensive??

THANKS!


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

i use purex f&c on my dipes. i have noticed that since i started using it, i have had more problmes with the diapers stinking after DD pees in them. i never had this problem when i was using my regular clothes detergent xtra. a&h left stuff behind that caused rashes. Sun worked ok too. i like the vinegar in the rinse as well.


----------



## jjtsl (Aug 8, 2008)

We got Ecos from Costco in preparation of our little one. Anyone used Ecos before?


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Biokleen here, for diapers and all laundry.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Here are P&P tops picks, and you can find a more detailed list on her site.


----------



## tiffanymm (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jjtsl* 
We got Ecos from Costco in preparation of our little one. Anyone used Ecos before?

I use ECOS but this will be my first time using it for diapers. As far as I have read, only the Ecos F&C is good for diapers.

I hope it works well. I have been using Publix f&c and though it gets everything clean I still get stinky diaper after dd pee's. I started doing an extra rinse and it has helped a lot. I am hoping the ECOS f&c gets rid of all of the stinkiness.


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

I just use baking soda in the wash, vinegar to rinse.

Never a stain, never had a stink issue EVER.

did this with dd1's dipes for over a year and am doing it again going on 3 1/2 months.... it works for us.


----------



## MammaKoz (Dec 9, 2003)

I currently use Country Save and it is by far the best out of everything I've tried. I tried Purex F&C and had to deal with massive stink issues almost immediately. I also tried Claudia's Choices but it is insanely expensive. Tide Free didn't do the trick either. I have to say Country Save is the best for us (hard water, top loading machine) and it is dirt cheap and lasts forever it seems!

So my routine is cold rinse, then 3/4 scoop of CS detergent, a dash of Calgon water softener and a bit of oxygen bleach with a hot wash, then two cold rinses.

So far so good.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tallulahma* 
I just use baking soda in the wash, vinegar to rinse.

Never a stain, never had a stink issue EVER.

did this with dd1's dipes for over a year and am doing it again going on 3 1/2 months.... it works for us.

Just BS and nothing else? How much BS and vinegar do you use?


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *not_telling* 
We have a newborn and have only washed our diapers twice so far. We are using Trader Joe's ...Next to Godliness detergent, which was recommended by the person who led the cloth diaper workshop we attended. I don't think every stain has come out, but we don't have a clothesline yet, so can't take advantage of the sun's natural bleaching power.

Last I checked this detergent has a fabric softener added to it. You don't want to use softeners for diapers, that will make them repel.


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MammaKoz* 

Just BS and nothing else? How much BS and vinegar do you use?

depends on the size of the load, how long its been btwn washes, etc.

but anywhere from 1/2c-1cup?

vinegar is less and not even with every load. maybe every other wash. I used to fill a downy ball 1/2 way, but now I have a front loader and I fill the little fabric softener part.









my dipes are great.... i know some people that have said this was hard on their dipers? but I have not experienced that to be the truth myself. I buy all my dipes used as well and they are all good enough to pass on...


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

Purex F&C or All F&C, whatever is on sale when I need it (which isn't often).

I used to use Sun, but I can't find the non-scented version anywhere anymore.


----------



## abemom2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Where do you buy the Country Save in Canada?

I've been using Soapnuts, but I think we need a new machine, because it's not doing much for clothing or diapers. I got the Claudia's just to see if there's a difference in the smell of the diapers and there is, but it's not practical for continued using.

Wonder Wash (Charlie's) is also expensive in Canada. It's double the US price.

What other natural detergents are available in Canada?


----------



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

I've used Sun and Earth (which has an orange scent) and the Trader Joes which is lavender. I tend to switch back and forth from one to the other.

I also use a squirt of bac out and do an occasional extra rinse with a cup of vinegar to get soap buildup out. I don't worry about stains, it's too much trouble.


----------



## editornj (Jan 4, 2008)

I was using Charlie's for about 9 months but after about 6 months, things were just different (dipes weren't clean and there was stink, especially when DS peed). Also, DS started getting rashes. They looked different from teething rashes.

So now I've been using Simply Clean (simplycleanok.com), which is homemade by a CDing mom whose kid has very sensitive skin.

We just moved and have a new washer, an HE front loader, and I wash the dipes three times! Cold rinse with a tad of Bac-Out, hot wash with 1/2 tablespoon Simply Clean, and then I sniff an insert. Every time I've done another hot wash. I'd love to streamline this.

BTW, I had hard water at old place and new house.


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

So, I see that a lot of you are using either Purex Free and Clear or Country Save. These seem to be pretty popular. Couple of questions...
1. I have tried to use All Free and Clear and Cheer Free and Clear for our clothes in the past. They both make my husband break out. His mom told me she's never been able to wash his clothes with anything made by All or Cheer. Is Purex made the same way as All and Cheer? If so, we'd have issues with him so that wouldn't work for us.

2. Where do you buy Country Save?? The only place I can find it has been online at Amazon. But to buy it from Amazon, the only way to get it is to buy in bulk. It's an order of 4 packages for $50. Not bad when I break it down per wash, but I'd rather just buy one and try it out before spending $50 on 4 packages of it. Is there anywhere else online I can get it? It's not sold locally.

I thought about making my own detergent and found a pretty common recipe calling for borax, washing soda, and fels naptha soap. But I read that soap shouldn't be used on cloth diapers because of build-up on the dipes... I have a friend who just uses borax, washing soda, and an oxy-cleaner (Sun, I think?). Anyone had any luck with this?


----------



## threekstrio (Sep 10, 2004)

we use Tide Original Powder. I think the diaper sprayer is what keeps our dipes from being stained.


----------



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Anyone ever use Arm & Hammer's essential line detergent???


----------



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh, and check this out...

http://www.diaperjungle.com/detergent-chart.html


----------



## Abbielw (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abemom2* 
Where do you buy the Country Save in Canada?

I've been using Soapnuts, but I think we need a new machine, because it's not doing much for clothing or diapers. I got the Claudia's just to see if there's a difference in the smell of the diapers and there is, but it's not practical for continued using.

Wonder Wash (Charlie's) is also expensive in Canada. It's double the US price.

What other natural detergents are available in Canada?

Can you just order from a US store? There are several of us that free/cheap ship to our Canadian cloth diapering mamas.


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

I just got my diaper order from parentingbynature.com and she included a little list of detergents that are findable in Canada:

Nature Clean
Claudia's Choice
BioVert
Seventh Generation Declicate Care
Wonder Wash
That said, I could only find Nature Clean in our small town ... I'll keep my eye out for the others. I'm leaning toward baking soda and vinegar ... detergent is darn expensive!!!


----------



## abemom2 (Jul 7, 2008)

With the exchange rates, and shipping/customs it's not really worth buying from the good old US anymore.

Many detergents are available here, but with shipping it's not worth it.

1. Nellie's is in many places - WAHM, and more carry them.

2. http://www.extraordinarybabyshoppe.c...erLaundry.html has a whole bunch.

3. http://www.londondrugs.com/Cultures/...0&CountIndex=5 Also has a big variety.

I'm trying to figure out who's cheapest with the shipping. Locally I have Claudia's and Nature's Clean.


----------



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZoeyZoo* 
Regular purex. Have seen too many articles on avoiding the F&Cs. No issues yet.

Why avoid free and clear???


----------



## michelleklu (Aug 3, 2008)

We use Planet detergent. I think its available at Whole Foods and Trader Joe's. I don't really remember where we got it in the US but if you order from cottonbabies.com they ship orders over $75 for free.

I love this detergent. We also use baking soda and vinegar in our loads. The sun and a little bit of lemon juice is what gets rid of our stains.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Seventh Gen. DS is PL'ing now though.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

After having tons of stink issues I went to diaperswappers and the consensus there was Tide regular powdered, and up to the 1 on the scoop. It's been 3 months and never had stink issues or repelling or anything. It's helped me keep diapering. Charlies, Country Save, Mountain Green, and 2 WAHM brands did nothing for us. So i'm happy with it!


----------



## lashon20 (Aug 30, 2008)

I use Tide with Bleach and I use 1 scoop on line 1 and haven't had any problems with repelling, stink, or stains. I don't think any of those natural detergents work because they have nothing in them to get anything sufficiently clean.


----------

